# Behringer PMH3000 con fuente dañada SPS600



## cathompson62 (May 8, 2018)

Buen día,
Tengo una consola Behringer PMH3000 la cual de repente al encenderla solo encendieron los leds a manera de flash e inmediatamente se apagó.
Pensé que se había fundido el fusible pero al revisarlo encontré que estaba en buen estado.
Desarmé el equipo y desconecté de la fuente ambos módulos amplificadores de audio para así descartar que alguno estuviera dañado y que la fuente se estuviera protegiendo por sobre corriente, pero encontré el mismo resultado.
Busqué el diagrama de la fuente y al revisar el circuito encontré que el voltaje vaux no estaba presente.
Encontré el diodo D30 abierto mismo que remplacé y ahora obtuve un voltaje de 12 volts en vaux.
Aun así la fuente sigue sin funcionar.
Lamentablemente en los diagramas no especifican ni forma de onda ni voltajes pero supongo que el vaux de 12 volts debe ser correcto.
Ahora encuentro que la señal PULSE llega en forma de diente de sierra a la base de los transistores T3, T4, T5, y T6 y no me parece una señal correcta para excitar los FETs T1 y T2 que a su vez hagan funcionar el transformador TR3
Alguien sabe que señal debo encontrar en la base de los transistores T3 al 6  y que señal debe llegarle al TR3 desde los FETs? 
Agradezco su ayuda en este caso


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

Aquí el diagrama :


----------



## cathompson62 (May 9, 2018)

Muchas gracias por el diagrama a "DOSMETROS", sin embargo este diagrama no incluye la fuente de alimentación que es donde tengo el problema.
El diagrama de la fuente SPS600 ya lo tengo y lo puedo compartir si alguien lo necesita.
Ojala algún colega haya tenido alguna experiencia con esta fuente y me pueda compartir algo que ayude a resolver la falla.
Yo por mi parte voy a seguir intentando encontrar el problema y si lo logro voy a complementar dicho diagrama con formas de onda y voltajes en puntos de medición para facilitar la reparación con la finalidad de compartirlo en este foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2018)

cathompson62 dijo:


> El diagrama de la fuente SPS600 ya lo tengo y lo puedo compartir si alguien lo necesita


Por favor compartilo. Nunca se sabe cuando alguien puede necesitarlo.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2018)

Además , subiendo el diagrama , te podrán ayudar muchisimo mejor !

*[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 10, 2018)

¿Esta puede ser?


----------



## cathompson62 (May 10, 2018)

Gracias Pinchavalvulas, ese es el diagrama de la fuente.
Creo que mi problema esta en el circuito sensor de corriente de los voltajes +70V y -70V
Voy a cambiar unos componentes que encontré dañados, a ver si con eso funciona.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2018)

Fijate que tengas constante el Vaux.


----------

